# Baby Diamond Python ID



## tasdevil (Apr 14, 2013)

Just bought my first diamond python, but I'm not sure if it is 100% pure. Do you suppose guys this baby ( around 2 months old ) is 
pure and not a hybrid....







[OriginalHostedIMG]http://www.palacio.ph/other_pics/diamondpython.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Shotta (Apr 14, 2013)

i'd say that is a diamond either way its,
gonna be a cracker when it get older!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2013)

what makes you think its a hybrid?


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 14, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> what makes you think its a hybrid?



It looks alot different in appearance with an adult :-( Also I never got to see the parents of this hatchling since I think the seller ( Camo's Reptiles ) only got it from another breeder, but Camos seems to be a reputable seller


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 14, 2013)

They yellow up with age.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

tasdevil said:


> It looks alot different in appearance with an adult :-( Also I never got to see the parents of this hatchling since I think the seller ( Camo's Reptiles ) only got it from another breeder, but Camos seems to be a reputable seller



How is that legal? unless you breed the snakes or have a very good reason then there is a 6 month time limit between buying and selling reptiles.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 14, 2013)

Baby pythons look nothing like their adult forms so I wouldn't get too worried about that. Once it grows up you may have a better idea but you may never be 100% sure. To me, it looks like some baby diamonds that I have seen however, since I live in NQ I don't see too many diamonds.


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 14, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> How is that legal? unless you breed the snakes or have a very good reason then there is a 6 month time limit between buying and selling reptiles.


.....I don't know...maybe I miss understood :-(


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> How is that legal? unless you breed the snakes or have a very good reason then there is a 6 month time limit between buying and selling reptiles.


I think in Queensland it may be legal if you seek approval with special circumstances. Usually not allowed though as you have pointed out.


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks every bit a diamond.


----------



## mrkos (Apr 14, 2013)

definetely diamond and a nice looking one at that. one of the cool things about raising a diamond is watching s brown young unnatractive hatchling turn into a spectacular adult. by the looks of that youngin it has the makings of becoming a cracker of an adult


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think in Queensland it may be legal if you seek approval with special circumstances. Usually not allowed though as you have pointed out.


but camos isnt in qld....


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> but camos isnt in qld....


You mean tasdevil? I would assume that he might be from Tasmania but it does not say in his profile so I couldn't be sure. And Geckojosh is from NSW so I am not sure what the rules are there either and said "usually not allowed" as a lot of places do not allow it.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You mean tasdevil? I would assume that he might be from Tasmania but it does not say in his profile so I couldn't be sure. And Geckojosh is from NSW so I am not sure what the rules are there either and said "usually not allowed" as a lot of places do not allow it.


tasmania cant have any snakes that arnt from tassie , bit like wa , so i doubt his in tas and if he is than the question is how did he get his hands on a diamond


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You mean tasdevil? I would assume that he might be from Tasmania but it does not say in his profile so I couldn't be sure. And Geckojosh is from NSW so I am not sure what the rules are there either and said "usually not allowed" as a lot of places do not allow it.



the seller~ camo's is in Sydney. so he cannot onsell animals he has had for less than 6 months. it really doesn't matter where the OP is.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> tasmania cant have any snakes that arnt from tassie , bit like wa , so i doubt his in tas and if he is than the question is how did he get his hands on a diamond


I guess thatg leaves even more speculation to the location of the OP and what set of rules apply.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> the seller~ camo's is in Sydney. so he cannot onsell animals he has had for less than 6 months. it really doesn't matter where the OP is.


Fair enough, I am not familiar with Camo's Reptiles and put 2 and 2 together and got the wrong answer.


----------



## dangles (Apr 14, 2013)

As long as hes had diamonds on books for more thsn 6 months, he has onsold 1 of them. Hardest thing would be to prove he hadnt had it for 6 months


----------



## sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks pure to me. Baby diamonds have much larger rossetts than the adults (It appears they have blotches). As the age the rossetts become smaller, neater and more 'crisp' and looking like diamonds.

Google pics of 2mo diamond hatchies if you are un-sure but IMO looks pure  Nice pick-up btw


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

dangles said:


> As long as hes had diamonds on books for more thsn 6 months, he has onsold 1 of them. Hardest thing would be to prove he hadnt had it for 6 months



That Diamond isnt 6 months old lol


tasdevil said:


> Just bought my first diamond python, but I'm not sure if it is 100% pure. Do you suppose guys this baby ( around 2 months old ) is
> pure and not a hybrid....


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

what is with this forum and every different looking carpet pythons are hybrids and intergrades????


----------



## Ambush (Apr 14, 2013)

People are taking what was said as Gospel. 
Tasdevil even said they may have got it wrong.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 14, 2013)

man that snake is a cracker!!!!


----------



## longqi (Apr 14, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> what is with this forum and every different looking carpet pythons are hybrids and intergrades????



answer to that is simple
too many are mixing and matching anything now
results are always a mixed bag
simple example
jag/diamond cross will give you xxx of jags and xxx of siblings which may look like anything
but bet your bottom dollar few are sold as jag siblings

exactly the same with any other mixture
xxx mixed xxx mum xxx dad
but who knows the genetic truth is now a guessing game in many cases

to see the truth imagine three advertisements
for sale, jag/diamond siblings looks like pure diamond $$
for sale diamond/bredli cross looks like pure diamond $$
for sale guaranteed pure diamond from xxxxx breeder $$$

Which one sells for more?


----------



## Norm (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't even see the pic of the snake!! I'm on my phone but usually isn't a problem. I want to see it because it sounds like a cracker!


----------



## littlemay (Apr 14, 2013)

Norm said:


> I can't even see the pic of the snake!! I'm on my phone but usually isn't a problem. I want to see it because it sounds like a cracker!



I've also noticed that tonight i can't seem to see some photos that others apparently can... 

Never seen a diamond like the one in question, it's like a rich tawny brown colour with hints of orange


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 14, 2013)

I reckon he might colour up really nice.....Look at the yellow near his nose.

Whilst I am far from an expert, there is definitely Diamond there. Is it pure?....Who really knows or can tell, but I think it will grow into a specimen that will pass as a very nice diamond. He does look a little browner in places, but Diamonds will not show their full colours until they are much older anyway, and photography can change the tones in subtle enough ways to make them look different. 

I have seen plenty others that look like this fellow that are called Diamonds without any questioning.


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 14, 2013)

tasdevil said:


> It looks alot different in appearance with an adult



Diamonds as hatchy's look nothing like the adults. I even heard a seller at SOFAR Expo comment that they usually sell more Diamonds as yearlings than hatchy's as most people don't see the appeal in their colouring until they mature a little. I have one here that when I got him, you would be hard up to tell he was a Diamond....He has coloured up a little in the last 3 weeks, but nothing like his parents...and won't be until he is at least 12 months old.

I reckon you have yourself a nice Diamond there......


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2013)

Norm said:


> I can't even see the pic of the snake!! I'm on my phone but usually isn't a problem. I want to see it because it sounds like a cracker!



Try it now.


----------



## Norm (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, now I can see it. That looks like it will turn out really nice. Diamond IMO


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep it's a diamond. You'll see it start looking more like you expect at around a year, and it will keep changing up until around 2 where it should actually look like you're expecting haha.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 15, 2013)

Way too soon to tell if it will turn yellow, as in Diamond, or brownish, as in many intergrades - you'll have a fair idea in another 6 or 8 months. As for the rosettes getting smaller as the snake grows - that's just not true. The pattern will remain as is for the life of the snake, only the colouring will change as the snake ages.

Jamie


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a diamond and it's going to be a ripper.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 15, 2013)

Of course its a diamond just have a look at all the other diamond pics on here and it fits right in with the Special ones


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 15, 2013)

Baby WILD pure diamond, in my yard. 



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Adult wild pure, also in my yard. 



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Please notice the similarities.


----------



## Sel (Apr 15, 2013)

Im quite jealous, thats a gorgeous little Diamond.

It says he is in NSW.. having a username "tasdevil" doesn't mean he is in Tasmania..


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sel said:


> Im quite jealous, thats a gorgeous little Diamond.
> 
> It says he is in NSW.. having a username "tasdevil" doesn't mean he is in Tasmania..


He must have recently changed his profile because when I wrote what I did there wasn't any location on his profile.


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow!!! nice shot. Did you use a ring flash on this? 



GeckPhotographer said:


> Baby WILD pure diamond, in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> He must have recently changed his profile because when I wrote what I did there wasn't any location on his profile.



Yup, just updated my profile


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 15, 2013)

> Wow!!! nice shot. Did you use a ring flash on this?


\

Twin flash, ring flash causes more flatness with subjects like this.


----------



## Gusbus (Apr 15, 2013)

nice little diamond. should look good when its matures


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't tried ring flash. Most of the time I just use a bounce flash reflector for my macro shots.


----------



## Womagaunt (Apr 15, 2013)

if you got it from camo u shouldnt be worried, i have been buying reptiles off camo for the past 4-5 years and he never lets me down, great bloke


----------



## cement (Apr 15, 2013)

These are all 100% pure diamond hatchlings. Been breeding them for years.
You won't know how it is going to turn out until it does.

No need for the peanut gallery speculation on these snakes ok, they are guaranteed 100% pure.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

What are the reasons for people saying it will turn out like a great diamond? I do not have a lot of experience in this but from my one experience of a cross breed diamond/coastal my snake looked very plain as a hatchy and the pattern did not really change as it got older but the colours really came in as it got older and I was just wondering how people know this from looking at a hatchy


----------

